# Bulking plan, thoughts and ideas?



## Jamiemx93 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm 18, 6'3, 71kg. I lift weights and home as I have a bench with dumbbells, barbell and pull-up bar. I'm a college student and my lifestyle isn't very physically active. I'm ultimately looking to reach 90kg. I find it incredibly difficult to put on weight but a balanced bulking diet might help.

Meal 1 - 7:00am

100g oats

300ml semi skimmed milk

2 bananas

---------------------

Calories - 691

Protein - 23.6g

Carbohydrates 120g

Fat 12.7g

---------------------

Meal 2 - 10:00am

3 tablespoons peanut butter

2 slices of bread

300ml semi skimmed milk

---------------------

Calories - 548

Protein - 21.6g

Carbohydrates 20g

Fat - 16g

---------------------

meal 3 - 1:00pm

100g vegetables

100g pasta

100g chicken breast

300ml semi skimmed milk

---------------------

Calories - 620

Protein - 56.2g

Carbohydrates - 11.36g

Fat - 6.8g

---------------------

meal 4 - 4:00pm

200g tin of tuna

2 big tablespoons of mayonnaise

2 slices of bread

300ml semi skimmed milk

---------------------

Calories - 601

Protein - 52.4g

Carbohydrates - 47.4g

Fat - 13g

---------------------

meal 5 - 7:00pm

100g vegetables

200g pasta

2 slices of bacon

300ml semi skimmed milk

---------------------

Calories - 861

Protein - 32.8g

Carbohydrates - 157.2g

Fat - 8.1g

---------------------

meal 6 - 10:00pm

100g cottage cheese

apple

300ml semi skimmed milk

---------------------

Calories - 308

Protein - 22.2g

Carbohydrates - 31g

Fat - 6.8g

---------------------

Totals:

---------------------

Calories - 3629

Protein - 208g

Carbohydrates - 386.9

Fat - 63.4g

---------------------

How is that for a day, I would rather avoid supplements if I can help it, this is excluding pre and post workout, any ideas for the both of them?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Try 40/40/20 ratio.


----------



## Jamiemx93 (Apr 3, 2012)

Fat said:


> Try 40/40/20 ratio.


I'm really not that familiar with the who macro nutrition. I've been doing my best to read and understand how they all work in the body but I'm not very experienced. How can I workout the 40/40/20 and why did you recommend it over my current personal one I designed?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'm not sure you have your amounts right there coz like meal 3 for example

100g vegetables

100g pasta

100g chicken breast

300ml semi skimmed milk

---------------------

Calories - 620

Protein - 56.2g

Carbohydrates - 11.36g

Fat - 6.8g

Now i may be wrong but there's only around 172kcals in a 100g chicken breast with around 26g protein and with 100ml milk having 3.5g protein not sure about kcals but it must be low with it being semi skim your numbers seem a bit high and if your trying to bulk go for full fat and have 200g chicken not 100g also blend your bananas with milk and protein powder in the morning


----------



## Jamiemx93 (Apr 3, 2012)

1010AD said:


> I'm not sure you have your amounts right there coz like meal 3 for example
> 
> 100g vegetables
> 
> ...


"I would rather avoid supplements if I can help it"

Meal 3:

Pasta - 357kcal per 100g, 73.1g carbohydrates, 12.3g protein.

Chicken breast - 138kcal per 100g. 30.7g protein.

Semi skimmed milk - 147kcal per 300ml, 10.2g protein and 15g carbohydrates.

Calories - 642

Protein - 53.2g

Carbohydrates - 88.1g

I've been ordering my shopping on-line and I've been following the nutrition amounts for each item. I was looking at full fat milk but I think the fat amount is too much.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wow what pasta do you have coz my pasta bought from Asda has 156kcals 5.3g protein and 31.3g carbs per 100g and about not using supps well fair enough but if you do ever decide to use one do go for whey protein as the benefits of a fast absorbing protein straight after your work out is second to none, which is yopur post work out meal.


----------



## Jamiemx93 (Apr 3, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Wow what pasta do you have coz my pasta bought from Asda has 156kcals 5.3g protein and 31.3g carbs per 100g and about not using supps well fair enough but if you do ever decide to use one do go for whey protein as the benefits of a fast absorbing protein straight after your work out is second to none, which is yopur post work out meal.


Sainsbury's Fusilli 1kg - £1.79

Per 100g


Energy1515kJ-357kcal-Protein12.3g-Carbohydrate73.1g-Sugars3.5g-Starch69.6g

I haven't decided, any ideas?


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Dude, get yourself a mass supp to mix with the milk

Matrix Nutrition do a great one that is really well priced that boasts 1000kcal per serving.

I've seen great results so far since adding it to my diet.

You'd be getting at least 5000kcal to your daily intake if you added something like that.

There's no way on Earth that you'd struggle to gain quality mass from that amount of calories.

Train well, eat well.

Best of luck buddy =]


----------



## Jamiemx93 (Apr 3, 2012)

jimbo.levy said:


> Dude, get yourself a mass supp to mix with the milk
> 
> Matrix Nutrition do a great one that is really well priced that boasts 1000kcal per serving.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to aid myself with supplements just yet, I'm going to wait and try a diet diet for a few weeks and weigh myself in every Sunday. If I'm gaining weight, I'll continue to follow a decent diet but home in on the carbohydrates and protein a bit more. I might consider a mass gainer for a post-workout shake, but not right now.


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

You should be able to reach your goal no worries mate. Im 6'2 and went from 75kg-89 in 9 months back when I was 21. I know you say your not interested in supps, but why hinder your gains at least buy some whey protein and use it Post work out. Bang two scoops of whey and two scoops of WMS (corn flour) in a shaker and have it within 30mins of training. Then you could also add a couple of scoops to your morning shake.

Meal 2 and 5 could do with more Protein, get on fitday.com to work out your % and just swap and change things until you find what works for you. I would have another tuna sandwich at meal 2 and swap bacon for 200g of chicken breast for meal five. It might seem like alot of food at first so build upto it and stretch out your stomach over time.


----------

